# unbekanntes USB-Gerät hat den Energiegrenzwert überschritten (kein Gerät angeschlossen!)



## AnnDeus (10. April 2005)

*unbekanntes USB-Gerät hat den Energiegrenzwert überschritten (kein Gerät angeschlossen!)*

Hallo meine Süßen, da bin ich wieder und natürlich völlig unerschrocken und zu allem bereit... oh falsches Fenster..

Also ich hab folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich mein ACER Notebook (Kreuz (Kruzifix) nehm und dem Logo entgegenstreck) in den Standby schicke und es nach ner Minute wieder wecke. Meckert es dass ein unbekanntes USB-Gerät den Energiegrenzwert am USB-Hubanschluss überschritten hätte.

Der Clou an der Sache ist, dass ich zu solchen Zeitpunkten KEINE USB-Geräte und KEINE passiven/aktiven Hubs angeschlossen habe. Also NIX - NADA bzw. "schreibt bitte keine 'du hast zu viele Stromfresser dran' Nachrichten, ok?..."

Acer meint das wäre ein Problem des SP2 - bei MS konnte ich über diesen speziefischen Fall allerdings nichts finden... Also ruht euch bitte nicht auf dieser Aussage aus 

Sooo wer jetzt noch Mut hat mir wertvolle Tipps zu schreiben, kann das gerne machen


----------



## Zarupetti (10. April 2005)

*AW: unbekanntes USB-Gerät hat den Energiegrenzwert überschritten (kein Gerät angeschlossen!)*



			
				AnnDeus am 10.04.2005 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo meine Süßen, da bin ich wieder und natürlich völlig unerschrocken und zu allem bereit... oh falsches Fenster..
> 
> Also ich hab folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...



Gehe davon aus,das das Book nicht älter als 2 Monate ist.
Sollte die Meldung auch kommen wenn du im normalen Betrieb den Bildschirm schließt und nachher wieder öffnest,dann hilft normal ein Biosupdate.

cu


----------



## AnnDeus (10. April 2005)

*AW: unbekanntes USB-Gerät hat den Energiegrenzwert überschritten (kein Gerät angeschlossen!)*



			
				Zarupetti am 10.04.2005 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehe davon aus,das das Book nicht älter als 2 Monate ist.
> Sollte die Meldung auch kommen wenn du im normalen Betrieb den Bildschirm schließt und nachher wieder öffnest,dann hilft normal ein Biosupdate.
> 
> cu



Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an  
Ich hab das Prob auf jeden Fall bei jeder Form des Standby und auch manchmal wenn ich nur nen USB-Stick anschließe. Dann wird der am Hub (im Gerätemanager unter dem ensprechenden USB-Hub) angezeigt und dazu noch ein unbekanntes gerät mit unbekanntem Stromverbrauch. 
Außerdem kommt das noch, wenn ich zuerst das Netzteil an den Strom hänge und dann ans Notebook stecke. Ich weiß in alten Überlieferungen wird sowas verachtet aber es ist mir bisher bei keinem anderen Notebook aufgefallen, also sollte es kein Vergehen sein, das so zu stöpseln...

Ich werd erstmal schauen was Acer so an BIOS-Flashs zu bieten hat...


----------

